# Why upgrade from 10.1-RELEASE to 10.2-RELEASE?



## noodlefling (Aug 27, 2015)

Is there a good reason to update if everything's working fine with 10.1?

My primary concern is the EoL date, and it's currently December 31, 2016 for both of them.

I see a fair number of hardware errors with 10.2, and we have some weird hardware, so I'd rather not update if there's no significant benefit to it.

I note that 10.1 is considered to be an "Extended" release, whereas 10.2 is "Normal".  Should that affect my decision?  Should I wait and see if 10.3 will be Extended and then upgrade?

Obviously, in any case, I will keep the patch levels up-to-date.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2015)

noodlefling said:


> Is there a good reason to update if everything's working fine with 10.1?


Nope. Don't try to fix what isn't broken 



> I note that 10.1 is considered to be an "Extended" release, whereas 10.2 is "Normal".  Should that affect my decision?  Should I wait and see if 10.3 will be Extended and then upgrade?


Recently the support period changed but I think this will be from 11.0-RELEASE onward. The 'old' support model had extended support for 'odd' numbered minor versions, like .1 and .3. So expect 10.3-RELEASE to have extended support (2 years).


----------



## noodlefling (Aug 27, 2015)

SirDice said:


> Nope. Don't try to fix what isn't broken


Thanks.  It's always good to hear that the easiest, safest choice is also the right one!


----------



## erdos (Aug 29, 2015)

What's new in 10.2-RELEASE?


----------



## protocelt (Aug 29, 2015)

erdos said:


> What's new in 10.2-RELEASE?


Please see the release notes: https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.2R/relnotes.html


----------



## gkontos (Aug 29, 2015)

SirDice said:


> Nope. Don't try to fix what isn't broken



Please elaborate if you can, I had the same answers from different sources, in regards to my storage box. I really want to know why....


----------

